

Why Apple Won’t ARM the MacBook - dkanter
http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT050911220752

======
bergie
Some big assumptions there that I'm not so sure about, like emphasis of
processing power over battery life. And also treating MacBooks as Apple's main
product, while iOS devices appear to be the more important segment.

